# Speed Limit??



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

My Electrician son has a VW van and was recently stopped for speeding. He didn't realise that the speed limit for his van was only 50mph on single carriage ways, 60mph on dual carriage, 70mph on motorways - he usually drove smaller vans. This led us to look at the Highway Code and it seems that our motorhome is also restricted to these speeds. Although these speed limits for certain vehicles have always been the law, they were largely not enforced. But apparently this is something that is now being addressed. (More money collected!!) The wording of the Highway Code is a little ambiguous and gives no clear guidance on what constitutes a 'goods vehicle' which a good few of us would be classified as with regard to speed limits. Do I have the correct understanding of the limits? I feel that the Registration Documents should carry the legal speeds for that particular vehicle.

Incidentally, My van taxation class is PLG and so is my car!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*speed*

Hi

Presumably he was driving a vehicle over 7500 kgs.

See the link for more info

http://www.highwaycode.gov.uk/09.htm#105

Rapide561


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi there,
Just have a look here, its very self explanatory http://www.ricksweb.co.uk/speed.htm

Phil J


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This gets very complicated and its not as easy as the motorhome "used to be a commercial" and its not a goods vehicle..

here is the relevant Highway code speed page

Here is another by the Devon and Cornwall police Police speed chart

See what I mean? But you are not a goods or commercial vehicle.....


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Not complicated at all, just apply the weight factors as shown on the link to http://www.ricksweb.co.uk/speed.htm and double check your vehicle's registration document states that you have a motorcaravan.
The Highway Code contains an abbreviated version of the Road Traffic Act, the info shown in the link quotes from the Act itself.
see also:
http://www.devon-cornwall.police.uk/v3/roadsafe/speed/index.htm

Someone was charged with speeding last year, but after trawling motorhome forums successfully defended his position based on the above info.
The topic comes up from time to time.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Twooks 

Many peoples doc's do not say Motorcaravan that as come up from time to time too, would they get done due to manufacturer not registering correctly? 

Ask many people (including some police and they try to apply the Highway code, hence the victim you mention) The weights and Goods/commercial references in the legislation muddy the waters further.

If it were not complicated at all, then the police would not try to prosecute motorhome drivers based on goods vehicle classification.

Note I posted the accurate info and clarified that Motorcaravans are not Goods/commercial


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Many thanks for everyone's replies. I have looked at the Devon & Cornwall Police Speed chart and for motorcaravans 3050kg unladen, the speeds are 60/70/70. Over 3050kg (& under 12m) it is 60/60/70. I know I am to be compared with 2 short planks but, my reg. documents say the Revenue weight (whatever that is) is 3400 kg gross, so Now where do I come?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

My frustration has always been with the "white van man" or at least those driving long wheel base and or twin axle which would clearly indicate they have a GLW over 3500kg.

The travel on the outside lane of a 3 lane motorway at speeds sometimes in excess of 80mph - stupidity 

Or MH has GLW of 5000Kg at I tend to keep it within the limits for that weight and most certainly do not use the outer lane unless it is a 2 lane carriage way

H


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Twin rear axles does not mean over the vehicle is over 3.5 Tonnes at all

I had an Iveco motorhome 35/10 so it was quite legal for me to travel in the third lane of motorway (probably would look like 80 to you if you were looking at your speedo in reality 70 Mph) Speedo's read 10% Over (generally)

You are not restricted to ovrtaking lanes Hugh, you are not a goods vehicle, Hence the huge motorhome case that went nowhere (far in excess of 7.5 Tonnes)

Twooks are you sure this isnt complicated?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I like to operate the KISS philosophy, life is only as complicated as people want to make it.
Legal documentation can set out to confuse by using appalling language constructions. The RTA as quoted is straightforward and sets out speed classifications; DVLA issues registration categories - [which sets the taxation rate] - subject to several variables [and since my documentation isn't to hand I can only think of a couple anyway]. Put RTA with DVLA - if there are discrepancies because of faulty registration get them sorted!

Of course some people enjoy creating confusion, :twisted: , many take up a career in politics or the law. To my mind life is too short for this.

8)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Twooks

Not trying to create confusion, The answer is there in my first post, forget goods/commercial read the link. But the confusion, its already there/here, your victim, the original post, Hugh and the overtaking lane.

Less than 2 years ago people used to Jump in with the Highway code as the definative answer, it was a hell of a game convincing people that the highway code sections did not apply to Motoraravans (even if their base vehicle was PSV or HGV)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I too think its complicated if only because the highway code only has a partial answer that doesn't include motorhomes.

Certainly my vehicle meets the under 3050kg (not 3500kg) category ie "Passenger vehicle, dual purpose vehicle, motor caravan not exceeding 3050kg unladen or 8 passenger seats" and therefore the limits are 30,60,70,70. 

Reading the highway code I thought for a while that my limits were 30,50,60,70 but then checked it out with the caravan club handbook.

Don't rely on your speedo over reading by 10% or being completely linear mine checked by gps reads only 3% over at 30 (an indicated 31mph) 6% at 50 (an indicated 53mph) and about 3% again at 70 (an indicated 72mph).

This topic does remind me though that my registration document says 'PLG' good old Danbury did they get anything right? How easy is it to get it changed?


Regards Frank


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Passenger vehicle, dual purpose vehicle, motor caravan exceeding 3050kg unladen or 8 passenger seats and : -
NOT exceeding 12 metres in length
60mph (single)
60mph (dual)
70mph (motorway)

The above information is taken from the Devon and Cornwall link from above, and I am confident clarifies that my Motorhome (max weight 3500, length 6.9m) is subject to the same speed restrictions as my cars.

It does seem ludicrous that the Highway Code is far from definitive on the subject.

Why does Frank want to change his PLG registration?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

coral said:


> Passenger vehicle, dual purpose vehicle, motor caravan exceeding 3050kg unladen or 8 passenger seats and : -
> NOT exceeding 12 metres in length
> 60mph (single)
> 60mph (dual)
> ...


I think you will find your car is 70mph dual carriageway.

I want to change it to ensure that the classification is correct some police might construe my panel van as Goods vehicle not exceeding 7.5 Tonnes which would give 30,50,60,70 as the limits not 30,60,70,70.

Frank


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

> I want to change it to ensure that the classification is correct some police might construe my panel van as Goods vehicle not exceeding 7.5 Tonnes
> 
> 
> > But it should be 'PLG', that is the 'taxation class. 'Private/Light Goods'
> ...


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

ingram said:


> > You must remember that your Motorcaravan, providing that it is registered correctly. is *not* a goods vehicle and this is what I had great trouble explaining to the 'one brain celled MOT tester' recently when he insisted that it was a class 7 MOT.
> >
> > Harvey
> 
> ...


----------

